# Check switch fail - new installation.



## Jim Kailey (Mar 31, 2017)

Got a new Hooper 3, EA Hybrid LNB and hybrid solo hub off Ebay, all new.

Had an EA 1000.2 dish aligned and working with my 922.

Replaced the lnb (RG6 is in port 1), connected the other end to the "TO ODU" input of the hub and the "TO HOST" to the sat input on the Hopper.

It gets to the check switch screen and fails with red "X"'s on the signals. Tried bypassing the hub and going directly into the receiver, same result. Tried disconnecting the sat cable completely, running a check switch (nothing shows under tuners) then attaching and re-checking, same.

Any ideas?


----------



## icmoney (Jul 29, 2006)

Jim Kailey said:


> Got a new Hooper 3, EA Hybrid LNB and hybrid solo hub off Ebay, all new.
> 
> Had an EA 1000.2 dish aligned and working with my 922.
> 
> ...


Are you absolutely sure you received the correct EA Hybrib LNBF? I did the same upgrade to my system on the WA and did just as you described and my Hopper 3 installed with no problem. I'm not familar with a 922 install, but if you had more than one cable going to the dish, double check that you didn't get them crossed and not actually connected to Hopper. It sounds simple, but it happens.
If everything is correct, then you moved the dish when changing out LNBF, LNBF is defective or Hopper is not working.


----------



## Jim Kailey (Mar 31, 2017)

icmoney said:


> Are you absolutely sure you received the correct EA Hybrib LNBF? I did the same upgrade to my system on the WA and did just as you described and my Hopper 3 installed with no problem. I'm not familar with a 922 install, but if you had more than one cable going to the dish, double check that you didn't get them crossed and not actually connected to Hopper. It sounds simple, but it happens.
> If everything is correct, then you moved the dish when changing out LNBF, LNBF is defective or Hopper is not working.


Thanks for the suggestions but I've triple checked everything, and this is not my first rodeo.

Here's the LNB I got: Dish Network LNB 1000.2 Hybrid Twin Eastern Arc 201700 | eBay

And the hub: Dish Network Hybrid Solo Hub (ES203951) from Solid Signal

There were two cables attached to the DPP Eastern arc LNB for the 922, I switched them just to be sure and the Hopper said I was connected to the wrong output so I had it right.

One thing I thought was strange was the yoke for the DPP lnb had a tab in the middle that wouldn't allow the Hybrid LNB to mount. I cut it off and it was a perfect fit. Do I need a different yoke?

I'm seeing I may have to re-align my dish slightly for the hybrid lnb, is that true?


----------



## icmoney (Jul 29, 2006)

Jim Kailey said:


> Thanks for the suggestions but I've triple checked everything, and this is not my first rodeo.
> 
> Here's the LNB I got: Dish Network LNB 1000.2 Hybrid Twin Eastern Arc 201700 | eBay
> 
> ...


I did not have to do anything to my yoke. The new WA Hybrid LNBF fit in perfectly.


----------

